# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  بـنت تمر الضلوع وبيتها بيتها ..,} صور مسـنجر من مجهودي

## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

قبل ماأبدي بوضع الصور عندي ملاحظه...:

عند الحفظ تغير الأسم لأنه الصورة ماتضهر إذا حفظتوها بنفس الأسم





~



~





~




~




~




~




~





~



~




~



~



~



~




~




~




~


يتبع ..~

----------


## اسيرة شوق

~




~




~




~



~




~





~




~




~





~




~



~




~

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ذكر المصدر عند النقل

GUMUS& www.alnassrah.com

----------


## hope

مرررررررره نااايس

تسلمي على الصور الرووعه 
يعطيك الف عآفييه

بنتظار المزيد

تحياتي

----------


## روحانيات

رووووووووووعه

ذووووق بصراحه


تسلمي خيتو

وما ننجرم من جديدك الممميز

....

----------


## كبرياء

*حلويين ..~* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...{*
*لآعدمنـآ جهودكـ المميزهـ ...* 
*تحيـآآـتوو .....}|*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> مرررررررره نااايس
> 
> تسلمي على الصور الرووعه 
> يعطيك الف عآفييه
> 
> بنتظار المزيد
> 
> تحياتي



الله يسـلمك حبيبتي 

مرورك الأحلى

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> رووووووووووعه 
> ذووووق بصراحه 
> 
> تسلمي خيتو 
> وما ننجرم من جديدك الممميز 
> ....



 
الله يسـلمك حبيبتي روحانيات

ماعدمتك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *حلويين ..~* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...{*
> *لآعدمنـآ جهودكـ المميزهـ ...* 
> *تحيـآآـتوو .....}|*
> 
> *كبريآء ..~*



 
العـفو حبيبتي كبريااء

ماعدمتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مجهود رائع_ 
_بوركتي عليه_ 

_يسلموووووا_ 
_وبنتظار جديدك المتميز_ 
_تحياتي الحاره_

----------


## صمته جرحني

واااااااااااااااااااو 


يعطيكي العافية غلاتوا ع المجهود 


تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> _مجهود رائع_ 
> 
> _بوركتي عليه_  
> _يسلموووووا_ 
> _وبنتظار جديدك المتميز_ 
> _تحياتي الحاره_



 

*الــله يسـلمك حبيبتي روحانييات*

*مــآآآعدمتك*

*تحياتوو*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> واااااااااااااااااااو 
> 
> 
> يعطيكي العافية غلاتوا ع المجهود 
> 
> 
> تحياتي




*مــرورك أروع حبيبتي* 

*مـاعدمت هالطه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ولك تـ س ـلم هالأيدين على هالـ ص ـوور النـ ع ـووومه كتير ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


ولا ع ـدمنا كل ج ـديد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ولك تـ س ـلم هالأيدين على هالـ ص ـوور النـ ع ـووومه كتير .. 
> 
> ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه .. 
> 
> ولا ع ـدمنا كل ج ـديد منكِ .. 
> 
> دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..



 
الله يســلمك شوااقه

مرورك الأحلى

مــآآعدمتك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلوووووووووووين  
تسلم ايدكـ حبابهـ ع الطرح  
طرح لاعدم  
كنت هنا  
عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> حلوووووووووووين 
> 
> تسلم ايدكـ حبابهـ ع الطرح  
> طرح لاعدم  
> كنت هنا  
> 
> عاشقة المستحييل



 
*الله يسـلمك حبيتي*

*ماعدمتك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يآقلبي قميلهـ عَفر خخخ ..*

*لك ربي يسًّلم لنآ هالإيدين الحلوين ،،*

*ربي يعطيكِ الع ــآفيه ،،*

*مآإنحرم جديدكِ القميل ..~*

*تحيآتوو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## بنوته غير

*


أإأإبدع ـتي ..~
كلك ذووق ..~
لآأإتح ـرمينـأإ ج ـديدكـ ..~
تح ـيـأإتوو ..!
بنوته غير
*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

نااااييس كتير 
يسلم هالذوق الحلو والله
يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على المجهود
دمتي بخير 
في أمان الله وحفظه



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *يآقلبي قميلهـ عَفر خخخ ..* 
> *لك ربي يسًّلم لنآ هالإيدين الحلوين ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيكِ الع ــآفيه ،،* 
> *مآإنحرم جديدكِ القميل ..~* 
> *تحيآتوو* 
> *كروزهـ*



 
الله يســلـمك حبيتي آنـسه

مـاعدمتك


تــحياتوو ...

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> **
> 
> 
> *أإأإبدع ـتي ..~*
> *كلك ذووق ..~*
> *لآأإتح ـرمينـأإ ج ـديدكـ ..~*
> *تح ـيـأإتوو ..!*
> *بنوته غير*



 

مشــكورة حبيتي بـنوته عالمرور

مـاعدمتك 

تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> نااااييس كتير 
> يسلم هالذوق الحلو والله
> يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على المجهود
> دمتي بخير 
> في أمان الله وحفظه 
> 
> 
> أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
> كانت هنا



 
اللـه ــيسلمـك حبيتي أمنـيات

مـاعدمتـك

تحياااتي

----------

